# What a complete moron



## Blake Bowden (Sep 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;jJX0T8lg1YI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJX0T8lg1YI&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## JJones (Sep 5, 2011)

10k for a kid?  No wonder our lodge never has any money!  I always said we should have stuck to goats. 

Seriously though, I got a little more than halfway before I just couldn't watch anymore.  This guy needs some meds.


----------



## JTM (Sep 5, 2011)

"...aiight."

"...okay."

Crackheads get 10 grand?  Holy crap.  That's pretty impressive.  The crackheads have figured it out but the world is still unaware.


----------



## MikeMay (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm thinking he's an incomplete Moron...he's not all there upstairs.


----------



## Nate Riley (Sep 5, 2011)

That dude is on crack!


----------



## MikeMay (Sep 5, 2011)

JTM said:


> Crackheads get 10 grand? Holy crap. That's pretty impressive. The crackheads have figured it out but the world is still unaware.



LMAO!  That a crackhead can piece to coherent thoughts together in any one given day, then remember it the next day is a major miracle...figuring out how to get 10k...that's beyond impressive!!!  LOL!


----------



## Benton (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm a very busy teacher, and if you ask my band students, they might say I torture them...


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 6, 2011)

This guy has opened my eyes and I am jealous of you Texas guys. So is it really true everyone of you are CEOs of companies and politicians making huge amounts of cash? I feel ripped off if its true. Seriously though, this guy is a complete nutcase.


----------



## owls84 (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a friend that just adopted and it cost them like 22K so if we can get kids for 10K can someone contact me at the next Black Magic seminar and let me know?


----------



## RedTemplar (Sep 6, 2011)

Proverbs 26:3   A whip for the horse, a bridle for the ass, and a rod for the fool's back.


----------



## CHarris (Sep 7, 2011)

What a blooming idiot, delusional to be exact.  He might have done a little of that crack stuff himself a time or 2. WOW


----------



## cog41 (Sep 12, 2011)

Finally got around to watching this.

Sad, very sad. This guy is in serious need of therapy.


----------



## Huw (Sep 12, 2011)

Urghhh.  I just made the mistake of listening to this immediately after eating my dinner, now I feel sick.

This guy's a total wacko and probably a threat to the public, he sounds like he's half an inch from taking his rifle up a clocktower.  Perhaps instead of wasting all that money on "jacking kids for black magic ceremonies", Texas Masons ought to donate some money for the treatment (compulsory, locked-ward treatment) of the dangerously deranged?


----------



## Beathard (Sep 12, 2011)

How does one get a video camera in an asylum?


----------

